# 24 vs. 27 Zoll



## InGoodFaith (3. Oktober 2013)

Was findet ihr persönlich besser? würdet ihr eher 27 Zoll nehmen, oder bzw. lieber 24?
Ich habe zur ezit 17", und da Weihnachten bald kommt, könnte ich schon einmal mal ein bisschen die Finanzen einplanen.
Der Monitor wäre dann an einer ASUS GTX 670 II angeschlossen sein.
Diese Modelle habe ich des öfteren schon gesehen:

LG LED-Monitor Flatron IPS277L-BN günstig kaufen - MeinPaket.de

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bu11et (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde sagen das hängt hauptsächlich davon ab was du damit vor hast und wie groß der Abstand zur dir ist. Ich persönlich kann von einem 27" unter 0,5m nicht empfehlen .


----------



## blackout24 (3. Oktober 2013)

FullHD auf 27 Zoll sieht kacke aus. Da sollten es schon 2560x1440 sein. Das sind dann immerhin 108 DPI anstatt 75. Der 23 Zoller hat immerhin 95 DPI.


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Oktober 2013)

In zwei Stunden ist einer auf ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal in Angebot allerdings 23''


----------



## BxBender (3. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> FullHD auf 27 Zoll sieht kacke aus. Da sollten es schon 2560x1440 sein. Das sind dann immerhin 108 DPI anstatt 75. Der 23 Zoller hat immerhin 95 DPI.


 
Na ja, man muss nach Einsatzgebiet gehen und nach dem Sitzabstand.
Ich kann als Spieler und 70-80cm Sitzabdtand sagen: 1080p mit TN+120/144hz ist besser als die höhere Auflösung und IPS mit 60hz.
Es gibt halt Leute, die wollen butterweiche Spielerfahrungen, andere bessere Grafik um jeden Preis.
80% höhere Auflösung ist sehr winzig und sehr rechenintensiv und schliert wegen dem Panel in Spielen mehr.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Oktober 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> In zwei Stunden ist einer auf ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal in Angebot allerdings 23''


 
Taugt der denn was?


----------



## InGoodFaith (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke schonmal für die hilfreichen antworten.
Okay, dann wird es wohl auf einen 23/24 Zoller hinauslaufen.

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

EDIT: Ich würde ihn schon zum Spielen benutzen, hauptsächlich schnelle Sachen wie Shooter.


----------



## Mohrian (3. Oktober 2013)

Schließe mich an


----------



## CentaX (3. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab das Extrem gewagt und von 22" mit 1680x1050 auf 27" mit nur FullHD aufgerüstet. Ich sitze auch nur nen halben Meter vom Bildschirm weg, benutze den Bildschirm aber überwiegend für Filme oder simples Browsen / Programmieren. Die Auflösung ist schon sehr schlecht, wenn man Smartphones mit 4-facher DPI gewöhnt ist. Insbesondere Schrift sieht doch schnell kantig aus. 2560x1440 wäre aber nochmal ein deutlicher Preissprung gewesen, von daher bin ich mit meinem "Billig"-gerät (auch von Zack-Zack, Asus VE278H) zufrieden, was P/L angeht. Nochmal würde ich das allerdings nicht machen, sondern auf nen besseren Bildschirm sparen. Wenn du mit dem Rechner auch viel surfst / gleichzeitig machst (ich hab zB seit dem Breitbildformat den Browser nur auf ca 2/3 der Bildbreite), wirst du 27 Zoll allerdings zu schätzen wissen, am Ende ist es halt doch etwas mehr Platz für alles.


----------



## InGoodFaith (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Meinung.
Also wird es wahrscheinlich bei mir ein 24 Zoller.

Aber rein aus interesse:
Welches sind denn gute 27 Zoller, die ein akzeptables P/L haben?


----------



## Mohrian (3. Oktober 2013)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Danke für die Meinung. Also wird es wahrscheinlich bei mir ein 24 Zoller.  Aber rein aus interesse: Welches sind denn gute 27 Zoller, die ein akzeptables P/L haben?



Welchen willst du nehmen, bin selbst auf der Suche nach einem


----------



## InGoodFaith (3. Oktober 2013)

den hier höchstwarhscheinlich.

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EDIT:
Ich will hier niemandem wiedersprechen, aber die Rezessionen sind ansich ja nicht schlecht, ich würde mal bitte eure meinung dazu hören.
http://www.amazon.de/Philips-273E3L...chwarz/dp/B0051AUYPA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## blackout24 (4. Oktober 2013)

BxBender schrieb:


> Na ja, man muss nach Einsatzgebiet gehen und nach dem Sitzabstand.
> Ich kann als Spieler und 70-80cm Sitzabdtand sagen: 1080p mit TN+120/144hz ist besser als die höhere Auflösung und IPS mit 60hz.
> Es gibt halt Leute, die wollen butterweiche Spielerfahrungen, andere bessere Grafik um jeden Preis.
> 80% höhere Auflösung ist sehr winzig und sehr rechenintensiv und schliert wegen dem Panel in Spielen mehr.


 

Also auf meinem 1440p PLS Panel schliert nix und das macht auch 120 Hz. Hatte davor 6 Jahre nen 27" 1080p Monitor mit TN Panel. Würd ich mir nie wieder kaufen. Die meisten werden ungefähr eine ausgestreckte armlänge vor ihrem Monitor sitzen und da macht's schon ein Unterschied ob 75 DPI oder 108. Bei 1440p kann man sich dafür auch ganz extremes AA sparen und macht damit ein wenig Leistungsaufwand wieder gut.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe von 24" auf 27" gewechselt und möchte nie mehr einen kleineren Monitor zum Zocken haben, das mittendrin-statt-nur-dabei-Gefühl ist schon deutlich besser (bei mir zumindest ).

Ein sehr guter Zockermonitor wäre der ASUS VG278HE, 27".


----------



## charlycole (4. Oktober 2013)

Also 27 Zoll P/L-Kracher fällt mir jetzt dieser ein: 

BenQ GW2760HS, 27" (9H.L9NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier der ausführliche Test dazu: PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ GW2760HS


----------



## InGoodFaith (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Gute Hilfe.

Ich muss zugeben, das mich der Preis des BenQ schon reizt.
Denkt ihr, dass der Preis weiter so bleiben wird, oder sollte man eher schnell zuschlagen?

Danke nochmals!


----------



## charlycole (5. Oktober 2013)

Naja, sowas ist schwer zu sagen. Bei Displays würd ich jetzt mal sagen, dass die Preise relativ konstant sind. Hier in Österreich ist er seit Juni konstant auf 250 € +/- 5 Euro. In Deutschland war er schon öfters auf 235 unten. Aber so große Preisschwankungen wie bei GraKas oder RAM gibts bei Monitoren glaub ich eher nicht. Und ist er dann mal 20 € günstiger, ist das auch zu verkraften wie ich meine.

Am besten ist es, wenn man nach dem Kauf einfach nicht mehr auf Geizhals nachsieht


----------



## Smil0r (5. Oktober 2013)

Zwar etwas geößer als erwünscht aber naja...
Also ich hab auch seid einem jahr ein tv   Phillips 6007 in 37".  Reaktionszeit von 1 Millisekunde. Wenig Stromverbrauch (54w) sehr geiles Bild. Und dazu noch ambilight wandbeläuchtung. Ich spiele gerne schnelle shooter und ich hab durch geschicktes einstellen wenn dann nur sehr geringe schlieren. Keine ruckler und nichts. Aber gut der tv kostet auch einiges. Aber die Qualität und Ausstattung ist auch geil: 2 spieler splitscreen 3d mit speziellen Brillen und so. Ich will nichts anderes mehr an meiner Wand hängen haben.
Achja, mein Abstand zum Gerät beträgt knapp einen Meter und wie der Vorredner schon sagte... Man wird da durch die Größe und dazu noch die wandbeläuchtung so umhüllt und  vertieft, da vergisst man alles um sich herrum.


----------



## Mohrian (5. Oktober 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Zwar etwas geößer als erwünscht aber naja... Also ich hab auch seid einem jahr ein tv   Phillips 6007 in 37".  Reaktionszeit von 1 Millisekunde. Wenig Stromverbrauch (54w) sehr geiles Bild. Und dazu noch ambilight wandbeläuchtung. Ich spiele gerne schnelle shooter und ich hab durch geschicktes einstellen wenn dann nur sehr geringe schlieren. Keine ruckler und nichts. Aber gut der tv kostet auch einiges. Aber die Qualität und Ausstattung ist auch geil: 2 spieler splitscreen 3d mit speziellen Brillen und so. Ich will nichts anderes mehr an meiner Wand hängen haben. Achja, mein Abstand zum Gerät beträgt knapp einen Meter und wie der Vorredner schon sagte... Man wird da durch die Größe und dazu noch die wandbeläuchtung so umhüllt und  vertieft, da vergisst man alles um sich herrum.



Sehr geil, da würde ich auch alles um mich herum vergessen xD welchen Stuhl hast du denn ? XD ich suche grade einen und der sieht verdammt gemütlich aus


----------



## Smil0r (5. Oktober 2013)

Voll offtopic aber hatten wir auch schonmal in einem anderen Forumbereich
Bin inzwischen schon 2 mal beim Musik hören drauf eingepennt. Meine Frau pennt sogar ohne Musik darauf ein  so bequem ist der. 

Habs mal einfach kopiert:
.. ich hab den hier vor 6 Monaten gekauft, nach dem ich in allen gängigen Möbelhäusern im Kreis von 40 KM (Ruhrpott) abgeklappert habe.
Ich habe tatsächlich jeden einzelnen Stuhl probegesessen und ausprobiert. Das hat echt viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Aber ich wollte einfach was vernünftiges.
Damit meine ich einfach gute Sitzeigenschaften und bequemlichkeit auch für lange spielzeiten.

Dann auf einmal haben wir (meine Frau und ich) ihn gesehen: "Der Hässliche" .... 

Optisch fanden wir ihn echt so Hässlich das er ab sofort diesen Spitznamen trägt. Bis heute.

Chefsessel OFFICE - Bürostühle bei TRENDS kaufen

Aber weil der einfach so geil zum Sitzen ist, haben wir ihn letztendlich doch gekauft. und dann zuhause vor dem Schreibtisch ist er doch gar nicht mehr so hässlich..
Aber den Spitznamen hat er trotzdem behalten.. 

Kann ihn wirklich nur empfehlen .. für das Geld gibts wirklich nichts besseres. Ich muss es wissen, denn echt jeder Sessel war unter meinem Po gewesen.


----------



## Mohrian (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke, direkt bestellen nachher wenn ich am pc bin


----------



## Lance787 (8. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich jetzt auch


----------



## InGoodFaith (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig geworden, ob 27 oder 24 Zoll.
Auf alle fälle wird es ein LG..


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig geworden, ob 27 oder 24 Zoll.
> Auf alle fälle wird es ein LG..


 An was hakt es denn noch? 

Die Frage ob 23/24" oder 27" kann man nämlich relativ einfach beantworten:

- Ist der Sitzabstand groß genug? -> 27" @ 2560x1440 oder 27" 1920x1080 @ 144Hz
- Ist der Sitzabstand nicht so groß? -> 23-24" @ 1920x1080 144Hz / IPS oder 23-24" @ 1920x1200

Man muss es sich ja nicht immer so kompliziert machen.


----------



## Mohrian (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja man muss es nicht, kenn aber sein Problem, mir geht es genau so


----------



## InGoodFaith (11. Oktober 2013)

Du stellst das alles so leicht dar, Painkiller.
Sitzabstand ~70-80cm
Die 2560'er kann ich eh streichen, kostet mir als Schüler viel zu viel geld.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch eine Wandhalterung haben, aber der 27'er LG hat leider keine Anschlüsse, aber gut, darauf kann man auch verzichten.
[AMAZON] LG 27EA73LM-P 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) LED-Monitor (D-SUB, HDMI, Full HD, 5ms Reaktionszeit) + Battlefield 4 oder wahlweise 1 bis 2 von insgesamt 6 Top-Spielen für nur 229,- Euro inkl. Versand » Snipz.de - der Schnäppchenblog | Schnäppchen Blog, Pr
was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot?
Mir geht es hier nicht um BF4, wobei das shcon ein nettes gimmick ist.
einfach der punkt, das er die gleiche optik wie der 237L hat und eine Wandhalterung besitzt..
Danke!


----------



## Smil0r (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich finde den von dir vorgeschlagenen Phillips allein schon weil du shooter spielst und er die Hälfte der Reaktionszeit schneller ist besser. 
Aber auch weil er LED Hinterhrundbeläuchtung hat finde ich den besser. Dunkele Stellen sind einfach schwärzer und es sieht ingame einfach echter aus. 
Wieviel Geld kannst du denn maximal investieren?

Edit: 
Ach beide LED. Habs übersehen. 
Die meißten Monitore können auch eine höhere Auflösung anzeigen. Auch wenn sie nur für 1920 ausgelegt sind. Einfach mal im Anzeigetreiber nachschauen und die Auflösung hinzufügen. Dazu die fullhd Auflösung + 50% also 2880x1620. Downsampling


----------



## InGoodFaith (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich muss ehrlich sein, deinen Edit versteh ich nicht ganz.
Aber ich werde mich zwecks Downsampling auch noch einmal informieren müssen.


----------



## Neion (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade Asus VG278HR gekauft finde 27" top nur leider hat der fiese pixelfehler und geht Montag zurück


----------



## Smil0r (12. Oktober 2013)

Oh hatte ich da auch verschrieben. Hab es geändert. 

Im Anzeigetreiber von nvidia z.b. Kannst du eigene Auflösungsformen einstellen.
So ist es Möglich eine Auflösung einzustellen welche vorher noch nicht vorgegeben wurde. 
Die von mir im vorigen Thread angegebene Auflösung 2880x1620 ist bei mir die höchstmögliche Auflösung auf meinem 1920x1080 FullHD tv im 16/9. diese Auflösung habe ich erstellt indem ich meine 1920x1080 + 50% gerechnet habe.


----------



## InGoodFaith (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die verständliche Erklärung, jetzt ist mir einiges klarer.

Nunja, der Asus ist doch etwas sehr teuer..

250€ sind wirklich das schlimmste, was ich verkraften kann.

Wenn sich da wirklich gar nichts findet, muss ich mir dann wahrscheinlcih doch einen 23/23er holen.


----------



## Smil0r (12. Oktober 2013)

Hey leute, wegen dem Cheffsessel. Hab heute noch einen zweiten geholt. Der ist neuerdings nur noch in Matt erhältlich. Man wird darauf nicht hingewiesen und der scheint nun nicht mehr ganz so bequem zu sein wie vorher. Dieser Polster ist nun dicker und fester. Vorher lag man richtig in dem Sessel. Nun ist er nicht mehr ganz so bequem. Aber auf jeden fall hochwertiger als der andere.

Schau mal diese Seite wegen den Monitoren. 
http://testberichte-und-testsieger....monitor&mt=b&gclid=CMqL6rrckboCFRMftAodviwAng


----------



## Polyethylen (12. Oktober 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Hey leute, wegen dem Cheffsessel. Hab heute noch einen zweiten geholt. Der ist neuerdings nur noch in Matt erhältlich. Man wird darauf nicht hingewiesen und der scheint nun nicht mehr ganz so bequem zu sein wie vorher. Dieser Polster ist nun dicker und fester. Vorher lag man richtig in dem Sessel. Nun ist er nicht mehr ganz so bequem. Aber auf jeden fall hochwertiger als der andere.


 Also ich würde mich ja nicht auf meinem Monitor setzen


----------



## Smil0r (12. Oktober 2013)

Hehe

Es ging aber natürlich um das offtopic Thema von Seite 2


----------



## Polyethylen (12. Oktober 2013)

gut, das erklärt so einiges^^


----------



## Mohrian (12. Oktober 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Hey leute, wegen dem Cheffsessel. Hab heute noch einen zweiten geholt. Der ist neuerdings nur noch in Matt erhältlich. Man wird darauf nicht hingewiesen und der scheint nun nicht mehr ganz so bequem zu sein wie vorher. Dieser Polster ist nun dicker und fester. Vorher lag man richtig in dem Sessel. Nun ist er nicht mehr ganz so bequem. Aber auf jeden fall hochwertiger als der andere.  Schau mal diese Seite wegen den Monitoren. http://testberichte-und-testsieger.de/Computer_Buero/Test/monitor-27-zoll?ts=klettergebiet-212210-21&s=adwords&adid=21108647310&adwSource=g&pm=&kw=bester%2027%20monitor&mt=b&gclid=CMqL6rrckboCFRMftAodviwAng




Danke


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Dann hätt ich noch 
http://m.chip.de/test/Monitor-kaufen-Die-besten-27-Zoll-TFTs-bis-500-Euro_60063302.html

http://www.testberichte.de/computer-hardware/2619/monitore/27-zoll-monitore.html

http://www.tomshardware.de/Dell-S27...iewsonic-VP2770-Test,testberichte-241232.html

Du musst natürlich auch schauen was du genau willst. Ich möchte das ganze nicht so eingrenzen nach dem Motto "Der ist es, kauf den!" 
Wenn du irgendwas nicht verstehst kannst du natürlich gerne fragen.


----------



## InGoodFaith (13. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich werde mir das jetzt alles mal in Ruhe durchlesen.
Kannst du etwas über das Angebot sagen, welches ich gepostet habe?
BF4 als nettes Gimmick, und das 'relativ' randlose Design finde ich sehr ansprechend.
das es dann 1,2cm im Betrieb sind stört mich nicht.
Aber da er das gleiche Panel wie der IPS237L welcher gelobt wird, hört sich das alles sehr verockend an.


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Lass dich nicht Lumpen. Gleicher Monitor. Nur wegen dem Spiel ist der extra teurer hehe


http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00B4G...irect=true&ref_=as_li_ss_tl&tag=wwwsnipzde-21

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00B4G...0&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=testberichtepang-21


Aber bei dem ersten steht wohl unten dabei das es den wohl günstiger gibt. 

Aber schlecht ist er nicht. Schau dazu doch mal hier 
http://www.testberichte.de/mobile/px/1/365267.html


----------



## InGoodFaith (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich rede von dem Angebot.
Da kostet er dann nur 230, also 40€ Ersparnis und bf4..


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Hab nichts vergleichbares mit ips Panel in dem Preisbereich finden können. Auch ohne bf. Das einzigste was mich Nerven würde sind die 5 ms Reaktionszeit. Aber so schlimm ist das eigentlich garnicht. 
Ist das Panel denn das welches du möchtest?
Dazu lies mal das hier 
http://m.chip.de/test/Notebook-Kauftipps-Optimale-Display-Qualitaet-2_60679164.html


----------



## InGoodFaith (13. Oktober 2013)

Nein, also gegen TN habe ich auch nichts, so ist es nun nicht.
Fallen 5ms denn auf?


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Dann wäre der hier Vergleichbar. 

http://www.testberichte.de/mobile/px/1/340115.html

Der hat 2ms aber vielleicht nicht so ein farbkräftiges Bild.


----------



## InGoodFaith (13. Oktober 2013)

BenQ GW2750HM, 27" (9H.L8NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ GW2750HM, 27" (9H.L8NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Danke, ich werde mir ihn ansehen!
Was hälst du von den teilen? Pber den BenQ hatte ich schon einen Test gelesen.


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Also da würd ich eher den von dir vorgeschlagenen nehmen. 
Auch so finde ich den von dir ausgewählten echt okay für diesen Preis. Die 5ms merkt eh keiner. 
Also wenn du mich fragen würdest würd ich von den bisher vorgeschlagenen den mit dem battlefield kaufen


----------



## InGoodFaith (13. Oktober 2013)

Danke, die Meinung brauchte ich.(:
Gut, dann werde ich noch sparen müssen.


----------



## Smil0r (13. Oktober 2013)

Dann begründe ich das wohl noch für dich. 

Die Bildqualität ist bei dem Panel echt schön. Weiß ist weiß und schwarz ist schwarz und die Farben sind naturgetreu. 
Nachteil hast du 5 ms Reaktionszeit. Aber so extrem merkt man das nun nicht.
Dies macht sich durch schlierenbildung bei schnelle Bewegungen bemerkbar. Z.b. Beim Shooter wenn man schnell von links nach rechts mit der Maus fährt um sich umzublicken.
Alle Anschlüsse sind vorhanden. Das ding sieht toll aus. Und für den Preis plus battlefield. 
Also Das lohnt sich schon. Aber vielleicht sagt ja jemand was anderes.


----------



## InGoodFaith (13. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Beratung.
Mal schauen, ob jemand noch etwas anderes sagt..


----------

